# [POLL] Kernel Problem? - Jelly Bean Boot Loops



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

*JB Kernel vs Bootloop*​
*What kernel do you use and have you experienced bootloops on JellyBean*

Franco and Bootloops712.96%Franco and NO Bootloops916.67%Stock and Bootloops611.11%Stock and NO Bootloops1222.22%Other and Bootloops47.41%Other and NO Bootloops1629.63%


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

In keeping with the recovery correlation chcek poll, let's see if this is a kernel issue.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't think it's the kernel, cuz everyone has experienced them on stock, franco & popkorn


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm on Vicious v2 but with stock kernel, TWRP, I've been chugging along just fine. I haven't tried to back, wipe, or restore anything though. Now that this is going down I'm afraid to mess with it. For now, I'm just content with a working JB install that seems to restart fine. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sekine12 said:


> I'm on Vicious v2 but with stock kernel, TWRP, I've been chugging along just fine. I haven't tried to back, wipe, or restore anything though. Now that this is going down I'm afraid to mess with it. For now, I'm just content with a working JB install that seems to restart fine. We'll see how long it lasts.


I've had stock, popkorn & franco. All with no problems. I'm liking VanirBean w/ stock kernel & Faster GPS fix right now.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is stock kernel better than popcorn? My phone seems to be running hot with popcorn, but that may be because its 90+ degrees here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 1MPR0BUS (Dec 20, 2011)

It was mentioned in another thread that the bootloops happen more often when the device is plugged in and less often when its on battery power. Just an FYI.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Vicious v2 with Trinity JB8 and TWRP. No Bootlops, made a backup, flashed numerous rom variations. Starting with JDs first JB release. Did a clean install, then dirty flashed each update until switching to Vicious, which I did another clean install. Didn't flash anything with but the rom on initial install. [/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Did a cache and dalvik wipe and flashed a modded navbar zip, rebooted. Flashed a couple of different Kernels. Stock and Trinity with no wipes. [/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]So, no problems really here, either plugged in or unplugged. [/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] [/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Kernels used,[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]The baked in Popcorn and Franco kernels. Trinity JB 5 and 8. Vicious Stock flashable zip. [/background]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Latest Trinity JB kernel no bootloops.


----------



## waderedsox (Jun 4, 2012)

i was running VanirBEAN and it was looping on the second boot evry time and i would have to totally have to wipe the phone back to stock cause it was corrupting the data partition


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had not one single boot loop,(Knock on wood) but i have only been running stock kernel. with no tweaks. I also un rooted and went back to 4.0.2. then i accepted the official update to 4.0.4. then rooted blah blah and flashed to JB. probably makes no difference, but im not having issues.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ever since AOKP i've just used Faux's kernels his works great and no boot loops either


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

People who have boot loops on stock: have you updated your radio and boot loader?
I know it's not likely but it's worth a shot.


----------



## presb4 (Jun 30, 2012)

Running stock kernel with standard CWM and No boot loops here. It does take longer to boot when plugged into the charger then when its not, but it still boots fine.

PS. should have said that I'm running Jakeday's JB 4.1 Rom v3.


----------



## bejank (Jan 22, 2012)

With my bootloops (franco), I cannot even flash another rom to fix the problem. I had to completely reset my device with gnex toolkit, and ended up losing all my sdcard data. It's not really that big a deal, but I just wanted to mention this, if it helps.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have tried both Vicious JB and VanirBEAN neither bootloop for me. I have used both Fanco and Popcorn kernels and neither cause bootloops for me.


----------



## waderedsox (Jun 4, 2012)

bejank said:


> With my bootloops (franco), I cannot even flash another rom to fix the problem. I had to completely reset my device with gnex toolkit, and ended up losing all my sdcard data. It's not really that big a deal, but I just wanted to mention this, if it helps.


im getting the same damn issue its driving me nuts tried both builds ive had to do a full wipe three times now im starting to get really fucking pissed off


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

waderedsox said:


> im getting the same damn issue its driving me nuts tried both builds ive had to do a full wipe three times now im starting to get really fucking pissed off


 what works for me is to do this in order..
Wipe cache
Wipe dalvik
Factory reset
Format system
Then restore your nandroid or your new ROM.
Also use this superwipe and flash it in recovery.i use twrp personally
http://db.tt/mWRjPo9M

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Stock kernel. Runs the smoothest so far for me on jb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wsw-wyatt-earp (Jun 7, 2012)

i ran vicious v1 jb for almost a 2 days, put francos kernel 200 on pretty much right away. JB ran good but had a few apps force close that i needed. Restored with noproblem back to liquid 1.5.

my process going to jb is 
wipe cache
format system
format cache
format data
wipe dalvik

then flash

all is done in clockwork, i used the same route to restore back.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> I have tried both Vicious JB and VanirBEAN neither bootloop for me. I have used both Fanco and Popcorn kernels and neither cause bootloops for me.


As a follow up, I have no flashed back to ICS because I wanted my configuration options back. No problems flashing back either coming from VanirBEAN v5 with Franco kernel, going to Liquid 1.5 with Popcorn kernel. And I have been using (and always have on this phone) Team Win Recovery Project Touch.

So whatever problem some of you are having I doubt it is kernel related


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think a bunch of people are necessarily bootlooping, just not waiting enough for the boot to go through with the first flash


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've yet to even get my phone to get past the Nexus boot screen...boot looping for one week now. LOL. re-flashed stock 4.04 and then tried various ROMS and kernels and NOTHING works. Strange because since last week I've unlocked, rooted, and Flashed Vicious V3 on two of my friends phone's with no issues. My phone must have some sort of kernel issue that only lets me flash ICS ROMs. Sucks!!! Oh well, time for the S3.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> I've yet to even get my phone to get past the Nexus boot screen...boot looping for one week now. LOL. re-flashed stock 4.04 and then tried various ROMS and kernels and NOTHING works. Strange because since last week I've unlocked, rooted, and Flashed Vicious V3 on two of my friends phone's with no issues. My phone must have some sort of kernel issue that only lets me flash ICS ROMs. Sucks!!! Oh well, time for the S3.


No you just need to go back to the stock image

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I don't think a bunch of people are necessarily bootlooping, just not waiting enough for the boot to go through with the first flash


And you would be wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

ronnieruff said:


> No you just need to go back to the stock image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I used ODIN and flashed the stock image for 4.04. Is there something else I'm missing? If so, can you provide a link? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've flashed just about every combination of jb ROMs and kernels without a single bootloop. Also restored and made backups from cwm, cwm touch, and twrp without a single issue not sure if I'm getting lucky,have a solid device? Who knows but no issues here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

oxlong27 said:


> I've flashed just about every combination of jb ROMs and kernels without a single bootloop. Also restored and made backups from cwm, cwm touch, and twrp without a single issue not sure if I'm getting lucky,have a solid device? Who knows but no issues here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here minus using TWRP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

